# Hurry up, buy them if you have the cash



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

And store them. Toyota is not sending them here anymore. These things will cost as much as a house after 10 years 😁


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Safar said:


> And store them. Toyota is not sending them here anymore. These things will cost as much as a house after 10 years 😁
> 
> View attachment 603901


LOL


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

New one will be available in the USA.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Syn said:


> New one will be available in the USA.


Not as of last month. None in the N American market.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

People can list their items for sale for as much as they want. What other people will pay is a different story.
Look on eBay for the older Disney movies on VHS tape. You'll see movies listed for as much as $50,000 and a few listing down, you'll see the same movie for $5.
So go ahead and list your 2009 Land Cruiser for $300,000 in 10 years, and see how many offers you'll get.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

store them and flip 'em later?

Somebody doing RS has that capital?

Um, where? Who?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Illini said:


> People can list their items for sale for as much as they want. What other people will pay is a different story.
> Look on eBay for the older Disney movies on VHS tape. You'll see movies listed for as much as $50,000 and a few listing down, you'll see the same movie for $5.
> So go ahead and list your 2009 Land Cruiser for $300,000 in 10 years, and see how many offers you'll get.


 Check those listings in 3 weeks, they will all be gone. Try it.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> store them and flip 'em later?
> 
> Somebody doing RS has that capital?
> 
> Um, where? Who?


Ummmmm.....


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> New one will be available in the USA.


It is a shame they are not sending them here. It comes with a Diesel engine, 409 horsepower and 479 lb-ft of torque.
Oh God, what a dream SUV! You cannot get better than that. A beast that will run forever. The United Nations(UNHCR, UNICEF etc) will now order hundreds of those. Toyota Landcruiser is their official vehicle.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Bulletproof Land Cruisers are also available in those markets, for messed up places like war zones.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

The President of Afghanistan has a bunch of armored Lexus LX570s, which is just a fancy Land Cruiser. Don't want to start politics here, but you paid for those. So please don't tell me the misadventure in Afghanistan hasn't been a complete disaster.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Safar said:


> The President of Afghanistan has a bunch of armored Lexus LX570s, which is just a fancy Land Cruiser. Don't want to start politics here, but you paid for those. So please don't tell me the misadventure in Afghanistan hasn't been a complete disaster.


LULLLZ

Afghanistan will no longer be a country within a year. Get yo peopes OUT!


Sorry I loled.



What do you think the new names of the former parts of Afghanistan will be?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> LULLLZ
> 
> Afghanistan will no longer be a country within a year. Get yo peopes OUT!
> 
> ...


It will still remain one country, but like the 90's, different groups will control different regions with different currencies 😁. The Americans are leaving. They are even leaving the Bagram Airbase, which is hard to believe. I always thought they will keep an eye on China, Russia, Iran, and Pakistan from there. But they are leaving that too. So now there is a fear that Taliban will run over the country. So back to the gold old days, pick up weapons, get on the mountains and everyone for himself 😁


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Safar said:


> It will still remain one country, but like the 90's, different groups will control different regions. The Americans are leaving. They are even leaving the Bagram Airbase, which is hard to believe. I always thought they will keep an eye on China, Russia, Iran, and Pakistan from there. But they are leaving that too. So now there is a fear that Taliban will run over the country. So back to the gold old days, pick up weapons, gwt on the mountains and everyone for himself 😁


Nope and it wont be the first time. I predict 2023 will find 4 fledgling Countries in that region.




I hope the Carpet industry makes it.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Nope and it wont be the first time. I predict 20230will find 4 fledgling Countries in that region.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, Afghanistan has never had that problem. It will remain intact, but just in turmoil. US is out, others will fill the vaccum. China, India, Russia will try to buy influence there. People are poor, they need money. Which dumbass advisor advised Bush to go there in the first place? What lunatics! All the warlords pocketed the US tax payers money and built buildings in Dubai and Sharjah. Karzai's brother became the richest Afghan. That moron Afghan American, can't recall his name, who is as old as Grand Canyon needs to be thrown in Jail. He works for every Administration and never delivers anything.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Amos69 said:


>


I love that. It is famous everywhere.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I love Japan and Japanese 🇯🇵❤


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

This guy, Zalmai Khalilzad. This guy has a job in every Administration, which means he is a crook. He needs to be taken on top of the Hindukush Mountains and just left there 😁


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> It is a shame they are not sending them here. It comes with a Diesel engine, 409 horsepower and 479 lb-ft of torque.


It comes with a 3.5 liter turbo petrol (415 hp) and 3.3 liter diesel (309 hp).


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Safar said:


> Which dumbass advisor advised Bush to go there in the first place? What lunatics!


Probably one who noticed what happened on 9/11/2001 and which country housed the majority of the organization responsible .
It was not this person apparently









Ilhan Omar: The 9/11 row embroiling the US congresswoman


Representative Ilhan Omar says she won't be silenced after coming under attack from Republicans.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> It comes with a 3.5 liter turbo petrol (415 hp) and 3.3 liter diesel (309 hp).


The Diesel has 516 torgue 😍 I want that tank. I don't care about hp.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I love america


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Ummmmm.....


yeah, yeah, you can store them in your 'castle'. I got it.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

SHalester said:


> yeah, yeah, you can store them in your 'castle'. I got it.


Next to the 13 Rolls Royces of his. I can't even spell that 😁


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Toyota going to stop doing business with one of the top two spending powers on planet Earth..... Yawn

I've had the 80s 22r based Toyotas that everyone thinks new Toyotas are as reliable as.... Those go for profit now but not big cash... Those were dirt cheap new and the 22r easily made 500k before crank and piston work...


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Safar said:


> And store them. Toyota is not sending them here anymore. These things will cost as much as a house after 10 years 😁
> 
> View attachment 603901


$22K for a car with 213K miles?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Amos69 said:


>


What an angelic voice.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> $22K for a car with 213K miles?


Because it is a Land Cruiser, the best SUV ever made by mankind, not some piece of crap made by GM and Mercedez.


----------

